# Bill Seidenschwarz



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of him?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I ask because I got a very out of the blue phone call from him the other day. And I have to say, from the hour and a half he spoke to me, he has my respect.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He seems too be an advocate! What did he talk about?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well he called in response to the one pup from my litter I put up for potential trade. He talked to me for about an hour telling me about himself and well I think trying to see how I responded to certain things he said, just getting a feel for me, and finally he asked if I might be interested in swapping pups with some he had gotten on trade and invited me out to his place. I haven't went yet, hoping to go maybe sometime this weekend.


----------



## patness84 (Jan 7, 2013)

I know him personally. He may be trying to trade one of mine. I gave him one and he asked if I could leave one of the others to keep her company, so I left two others. Bred like this 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [446021] :: BOZACK/COOKIES LITTER
He is a good guy, and has some good dogs as far as I can tell. He is goof people and very knowledgeable. Any questions, ask away. Lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks pat sure did not know you were on this page.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well Like I said, I only spoke with him for about an hour and a half and he has my respect. Idk really what I wanted to ask about him really lol, I just thought it was interesting, and I was sad I hadn't heard of him before or knew more about him, and I was hoping he might be a conversation starter. 

And yes, I believe those are the pups he was referring to. I am hoping to ride up and meet him this weekend. He sounds like the kind of old timer I wish I knew more of.

I often say I feel like I was born in the wrong generation, and then I realize I simply with wish that were the case, because I so don't have what it takes to run with them now, much less back when they were in their prime, but I still wish I would have grown up on the times that gave them the grit that most of us today lack.


----------



## patness84 (Jan 7, 2013)

No problem. Yeah, I just registered, Rudy. Lol. Thought I had before, but couldn't remember my log-on credentials. Haha


----------



## patness84 (Jan 7, 2013)

And I just spoke with him. Said he thought he had my two sold. Didn't mention a trade, but I trust him. He is good people.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Nothing has been made official between us. It was mentioned, but to be honest, if he likes my pup, I'll give it to him, if for anything, just the time he has spent talking to me. He inspired something in me that I feel is priceless.

For anyone else potentially interested in him... He told me about this over the phone, and I googled his name out of curiosity and this is what I found. Alot of it was word for word. Mr. Bill, if I wore a hat I'd take it off to you.
THE ARKANSAS LEADER: TOP STORY >>Dog ban rejected in Ward


----------



## patness84 (Jan 7, 2013)

That's him. Hell, I gave him one. He asked when I did the breeding what I wanted, and I was like I will just give you one. He loves to talk, and if you go to his house, you'd better have free time. Lol. I never get out of there before at least two hours is up. He has some fine dogs, too.


----------



## patness84 (Jan 7, 2013)

In fact I have one. Lol.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [421851] :: HALE & CHRISTIAN'S SAVANNAH


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I will have plenty of time to talk  That's the main reason I want to meet him. I wanna hear him talk. 

And Nice dog. The man knows his stuff for sure. Then again, he is one of the lucky ones who got to live it and learn it as it happened, being a part of the younger generation, I have to learn it by reading about it and research lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like a great opportunity! I am jealous! Let us know how it goes


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I apologize to you guys for never getting back to yall on this. 

I did however, get the chance to go up there, and even though I have terrible geolographical/navigational skills and made a 2 1/2 hour drive take approximately 4... It was well worth it! We took along the pup I had already decided to give him, and a 9 month old female who was supposed to be bred nicely (although as of now, there is no evidence of any papers at all.. ) that I called Crazy Su, she was hotter than a fire cracker and had no shame in showing it as she'd make an attempt for anything that breathed. Mainly, I wanted Bill's opinion on her and the whole situation involving her registration. 
Turns out, as Patrick said... He does like to talk  and his phone line stayed busy nearly the entire trip there, so I had a hard time reaching him for directions to his house. I was having problems remembering them and took several wrong exits off the innerstate only to circle around back onto it and repeat the process. 
I finally made it there about an hour before dark and when we pulled up you'da never thought there was a whole dog yard behind his house! Well, atleast not as long you were in your vehicle with the windows up.. It was plenty obvious when we got out and heard the barking. I just left my hounds in the car  
As much respect as I had gained for him on the phone, it only grew and solidified. He had just starting feeding, and during his rounds we got to meet every dog individually, hear their story, how they were bred, the whole nine yards! I was soaking it up! He knew over eight generations back atleast on every bulldog, and if asked I had know doubts he could go back farther. 
We seen not only some very nice bulldogs, but he also showed us some mighty fine examples of working stock in the Australian Cattle Dog, Border Collie, Australian Shepherd, Belgian Malinois, Cane Corso, English Shepherd, and even what I learned to be a Hanging Tree Dog. In all of these breeds, including bulldogs, he could name dogs he produced either behind, or from the stock we seen, that had titled here, were in the hall of fame there, worked for the military, or were successful hog/ coyote dogs, or APBTs. To say the least it was pretty impressive. 
One thing that stood out about Bill, it didn't matter if you were talking dogs, horses, his kids, or even about him, he liked em all the same. He was what he preached. He lived his life how he liked his dogs. He didn't expect anything from them that he didn't expect from himself or anyone else. 
After seeing his dogs, I showed him Crazy Su, five paces out of the car, and with hopes of getting her papers still high, he started talking about a male he wanted to her put her with that would match the ped she was supposed have well  Su hadn't even seen another dog yet, but she could hear em, and she could smell em. She wanted physical contact. Despite not knowing her lineage for sure, she sure screamed well bred bulldog in everyother way. I put up Su and took out the pup we'd brought him, after he broke down his pedigree discovered some of his own blood in there, he told me about his experience with those dogs personally, which I thought was really cool. It wasn't until then that he finally fully realized I was gna give him the pup without expecting anything in return. 
The pups he had originally planned to offer weren't doing so well, and he wasn't going let anyone take a pup home like that. I told him it was fine, and that I understood. He mentioned a breeding he had coming up, and that was more than enough for me. 
Anyway, I left Bird Dog, the pup, and we got a hotel for the night because it had gotten kind of late. Deciding Su would probably enjoy some one on one indoor time we brought her in the room. Haha.. Su however, did not believe it was one on one time.. She was fully ,after seeing her reflection in the room's full body mirror, convinced that there was not only another dog in the room, but one that was just as willing to get her as she was it.  I covered it up, but never thought about the mini fridge having a shiny, black.....reflective surface. Su did. She tried to eat up that dog too! Finally, we ended up putting her in her crate so she would quite pacing and looking for dogs. She didn't like it, and whined for a bit, but finally settled down. 

***

Well I ended up never getting Su's papers, or even being able to contact the guy. I believe he gave me a false name to go with the address (which I know was "invalid"). I traded him a sister of Bird Dog for her, and he said he'd have Su's papers by the weekend and wanted to know if I'd swap him now, keep the papers on the pup, and exchange them once he got Su's. It sounded reasonable, except I realize now, I'd rather have my pup to go with her papers than Su without papers. We found Su a home anyway, and well.. live and learn. 
Just a couple days ago I gave Bill a call just to catch up and check in on Bird Dog. He had let me know sometime between visiting him, and that phone call, that the breeding he planned didn't take. I had been bummed, but let it go still happy with the new friend I'd made. Bill on the other hand, hadn't let it go. He tells me that he had just planned to call me as soon as he got back from town. He told me I could have one of the pups out of a particular pen I had seen the day we rode up there. Then he mentions an adult male he also has that I could take if I liked him better, that the choice was mine  I told him I didn't expect anything like that, but he had already made up his mind. Honestly.. I didn't have a problem with that one bit!
So.. I plan to head up there again this weekend, and hopefully I'll make better time lol. Idk which dog I'm going to pick. I figure, if I like the older dog and he likes me, I'll get him. If we don't click then I'll go with the pup. I think.. just have to wait and see... Well.. Thats about how it went.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

APASA said:


> Anyone ever heard of him?


 I've heard of him,I've talked to him a couple times on the phone a few years ago,he seems nice. What part of Arkansas are you from,don't see many people on these boards from the area.Anyway,like I said he seems to be an ok guy from the little I've talked to him.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, you could say that  I about an hour n a half off the LA State Line... I picked up a 2yr old male from him last saturday.


----------

